# Just A Quickie…



## Contused (Nov 1, 2021)

What do you call a man who drinks and falls off his horse?

A wine stoned cowboy.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 4, 2021)

I like wineman for the county. Glen Campbell did a really good version of Good Riddance by Greenday.


----------

